# Moldy Bud For Oil



## Dr Gruber (Jul 9, 2011)

Hello,
I have a plant that has Botrytis(bud mold-rot).
can i use the moldy buds to make oil with or should i just throw them away?

Thanks!


----------



## gioua (Jul 10, 2011)

well I just made some hash.. (iso) then I used that hash in green dragon... (funny you posted this... I just made it yesterday,.) still alive today... it was not heavly laced with mold and I did try to pick away the moldy parts


----------



## mellokitty (Jul 10, 2011)

if it's going to be smoked by anybody with respiratory or autoimmune issues, i wouldn't recommend it.

otherwise, it won't KILL you.....


----------



## Dr Gruber (Jul 10, 2011)

Thanks!

I was thinking if i made simpson oil the 99% rubbing alcohol and the heating process might take care of the mold......hmmmm????????


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jul 10, 2011)

id chuckit and take the loss if i was you

mold spores are smaller than screens..so yur gonna end up with mold anyway you look at it

sorry for yur loss mang


----------



## poplars (Aug 1, 2011)

I don't see why the cannabutter process wouldn't take out mold... the cannabutter solidifies at the top while the nasty shit stays at the bottom (likely the mold....)


----------



## Dr Gruber (Aug 1, 2011)

thanks for the input everyone!


----------



## Metaphysicist (Aug 1, 2011)

poplars said:


> I don't see why the cannabutter process wouldn't take out mold... the cannabutter solidifies at the top while the nasty shit stays at the bottom (likely the mold....)


What makes you think that mold spores would be more likely to end up in the bottom, rather than the top?


----------



## poplars (Aug 1, 2011)

Metaphysicist said:


> What makes you think that mold spores would be more likely to end up in the bottom, rather than the top?


 welll its not just that really, but the fact that they are likely not to be toxic to your intestines vs your lungs... I mean I've heard of people accidently eating moldy bread with no ill effects... but this on the other hand is cooked... if we got into the details we could see if toxins from mold are water soluble or not... I would assume so, since mold washes off with water....


----------



## Metaphysicist (Aug 1, 2011)

I agree! 99-ish % of food poisoning is caused by bacteria or viruses. And the digestive tract is inhospitable for most fungi anyway. I was just curious.


----------



## Darwood (Aug 9, 2011)

There are good types of mold (the mold you find on bread is what makes penicillin!) and there's bad kinds of mold. I'm not sure which one grows on over moistened buds, but i wouldn't risk it... Next thing you know you're foaming at the mouth or some shit hahaha


----------



## poplars (Aug 9, 2011)

I guess it'd be good if someone did their research and looked to see if the toxins produced by the kinds of mold that grow on bud is water soluble or not, and if it is dangerous in tiny amounts in our digestive system or not(I highly highly doubt it, stomach acid kills fungi)


----------



## Dr Gruber (Aug 9, 2011)

Darwood said:


> There are good types of mold (the mold you find on bread is what makes penicillin!) and there's bad kinds of mold. I'm not sure which one grows on over moistened buds, but i wouldn't risk it... Next thing you know you're foaming at the mouth or some shit hahaha





poplars said:


> I guess it'd be good if someone did their research and looked to see if the toxins produced by the kinds of mold that grow on bud is water soluble or not, and if it is dangerous in tiny amounts in our digestive system or not(I highly highly doubt it, stomach acid kills fungi)


I ended up throwing the moldy stuff away. I do still wonder if the 99% rubbing alcohol would have killed the mold when making simpson oil.?????????????????????


----------



## poplars (Aug 9, 2011)

Dr Gruber said:


> I ended up throwing the moldy stuff away. I do still wonder if the 99% rubbing alcohol would have killed the mold when making simpson oil.?????????????????????



I think water curing it first would make a world of difference.....


I mean seriously guys, what is the likelyhood of anything mold is producing being fat soluble?? imo not very likely, it seems like an entirely water-soluble substance, as well as what it produces... I mean as I've said before, the stuff WASHES RIGHT OUT.


----------



## christhjesus (Aug 26, 2011)

Wonder if you could pressure cook the buds to kill the nasties like done for growing mushrooms so the substrate is steralized. Anyone think it will kill the good stuff too? I have some moldy buds I just tossed in the freezer to try any future resurection futuristic science experiments on.


----------



## namtih024 (Aug 26, 2011)

i have read that Butane Honey/Hash Oil (BHO) is a safe way to process moldy buds


----------



## itsaplant (Aug 26, 2011)

you can put buds in water and shake it up and the mold will surface.
Then make hash. Its in the bubble bag faq, im not googling it.


----------



## Buddingbishop (Aug 26, 2011)

used some trim the other day to make a little oil, alcohol method, there was mold on some of it. Smoked two bowls with the oil coated on top. I'm still here, just putting my 2cents, but it would probably be best to toss it


----------



## Harrekin (Aug 27, 2011)

Watercuring seems to cure mold...we watercured (changed water and rinsed buds daily for 7 days) then completly dried out about 2 zips of mouldy bud and left it to sit for a couple of weeks and no mould grew back so we smoked it up  Was good shit too.


----------

